# [Risolto] Come controllo i pacchetti inutili?

## table

Ciao a tutti. Ho una domanda da portvi, spero di essere nella sezione adatta.

Su mio sistema ho installato KDE come Desktop Environment.

Purtroppo mi accorgo spesso che installati nel mio sistema ci sono un casino di pacchetti di gnome.

Ecco per esempio l'output di eix -I --only-names gnome

```
app-text/gnome-doc-utils

dev-cpp/gnome-vfsmm

dev-cpp/libgnomecanvasmm

dev-cpp/libgnomemm

dev-cpp/libgnomeuimm

gnome-base/control-center

gnome-base/eel

gnome-base/gail

gnome-base/gconf

gnome-base/gnome-common

gnome-base/gnome-desktop

gnome-base/gnome-keyring

gnome-base/gnome-menus

gnome-base/gnome-mime-data

gnome-base/gnome-mount

gnome-base/gnome-panel

gnome-base/gnome-vfs

gnome-base/libbonobo

gnome-base/libbonoboui

gnome-base/libglade

gnome-base/libgnome

gnome-base/libgnomecanvas

gnome-base/libgnomekbd

gnome-base/libgnomeprint

gnome-base/libgnomeprintui

gnome-base/libgnomeui

gnome-base/librsvg

gnome-base/nautilus

gnome-base/orbit

gnome-extra/evolution-data-server

gnome-extra/libgsf

net-print/libgnomecups

x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme

```

L'unico programma gnome based che ho è GIMP.   :Rolling Eyes:  .

Sapreste indicarmi la strada adatta per rimuovere i pacchetti inutili?

Ci sono dei tool che mostrano l'albero delle dipendenze installate?

----------

## Scen

Probabilmente avrai la USE "gnome" e/o "gtk" abilitata globalmente.

Il mio consiglio è

disabilitarle globalmente, tramite /etc/make.conf

ricompilare i pacchetti influenzati da tale cambiamento (tramite l'opzione --newuse di emerge)

rimuovere i pacchetti inutili tramite

```

emerge --depclean

```

.

Per curiosità potresti innanzitutto postare l'output dei seguenti comandi:

```

equery hasuse gnome

equery hasuse gtk

```

(equery è fornito da gentoolkit).

----------

## table

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Probabilmente avrai la USE "gnome" e/o "gtk" abilitata globalmente.

 

No, non ci sono in quel file!!! 

Ho visto però che in ufed entrambe quelle flag erano abilitate:

ecco che succede al lancio di emerge -NDav world:

```
Total: 19 packages (19 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 279,134 kB
```

  :Shocked: 

 *Scen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per curiosità potresti innanzitutto postare l'output dei seguenti comandi:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ecco il risultato:

```

[I--] [  ] media-gfx/inkscape-0.45.1 (0)

[I--] [ ~] media-gfx/gimp-2.4.0_rc1 (2)

[I--] [  ] gnome-base/librsvg-2.16.1-r2 (2)

[I--] [  ] gnome-base/gnome-mount-0.6 (0)

[I--] [  ] gnome-base/nautilus-2.18.1-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] gnome-extra/libgsf-1.14.3 (0)

[I--] [ ~] x11-wm/beryl-0.2.1 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.4-r2 (1)

[I--] [ ~] app-office/openoffice-bin-2.2.1 (0)

[I--] [  ] app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.1-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] app-dicts/stardict-2.4.6-r1
```

 *Scen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> equery hasuse gtk
> ...

 

Ecco il secondo:

```
[I--] [ ~] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.11 (0)

[I--] [  ] app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.54 (0)

[I--] [  ] app-text/poppler-bindings-0.5.4 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-sound/lame-3.97 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-libs/libquicktime-0.9.10 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-libs/smpeg-0.4.4-r8 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.4-r2 (1)

[I--] [ -] sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2 (4.1)

[I--] [ ~] sys-devel/gcc-4.2.0 (4.2)

[I--] [  ] media-video/mplayer-1.0.20070622-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-video/transcode-1.0.3 (0)
```

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Scen

 *table wrote:*   

>  *Scen wrote:*   Probabilmente avrai la USE "gnome" e/o "gtk" abilitata globalmente. 
> 
> No, non ci sono in quel file!!! 
> 
> Ho visto però che in ufed entrambe quelle flag erano abilitate:
> ...

 

Potresti postare l'output di

```

emerge --info

```

?

 *table wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ecco che succede al lancio di emerge -NDav world:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ehm... potresti postare l'output completo? Altrimenti non si capisce quali sono i pacchetti coinvolti  :Rolling Eyes: 

Comunque ho l'impressione che tu abbia installato qualche pacchetto che tra le sue dipendenze opzionali ha parte di GNOME, e te lo sei tirato dentro innavertitamente  :Confused: 

Controlla tra quelli che hanno "gnome" tra le USE disponibili se ce l'hanno abilitata (tramite emerge -pv nomepacchetto).

----------

## Cazzantonio

Installa app-portage/udept (un pacchetto fondamentale) e con il comando 

```
dep -L nomepacchetto
```

 ti dice da chi dipende e se eventualmente la sua dipendenza è legata a qualche use flag.

Comunque ci sono un sacco di programmi che usano librerie di gnome. Io ho un sistema senza gnome ma ho diversi pacchetti di gnome installati come dipendenze di programmi che uso comunemente.

----------

## table

 *Scen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Potresti postare l'output di
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ecco qui:

```
Portage 2.1.2.11 (default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r4, 2.6.22-gentoo-r2 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.22-gentoo-r2 i686 Genuine Intel(R) CPU T2300 @ 1.66GHz

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 21 Aug 2007 17:30:01 +0000

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.23b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.21

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=i686 -msse3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=i686 -msse3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/root/catalyst/overlays/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi aiglx alsa amarok apache2 arts avi bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cairo cdr cdrom cli cracklib crypt cups dbus divx dri dts dvd dvdr dvdread dvdreal eds emboss encode esd evo fam firefox fortran gdbm gif gpm gstreamer hal iconv innodb ipv6 ipw3945 isdnlog jpeg kde kerberos ldap mad midi mikmod mp3 mpeg mpeg2 mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf pdflib perl php png pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime rar readline realmedia reflection samba sdl session smb spell spl ssl svg tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode vorbis wav win32codecs wmp x86 xanim xml xml2 xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

 *Scen wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *table wrote:*   
> 
> ecco che succede al lancio di emerge -NDav world:
> ...

 

Questo è l'output:

```

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/librsvg-2.16.1-r2  USE="zlib -debug -doc -gnome*" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gcc-4.2.0  USE="fortran mudflap nls openmp (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -doc -gcj -gtk* (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2  USE="fortran mudflap nls (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -d -doc -gcj -gtk* (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla" 38,840 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.11  USE="-gtk* (-multilib)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-dicts/stardict-2.4.6-r1  USE="-debug -gnome*" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-office/openoffice-bin-2.2.1  USE="kde -gnome* -java" LINGUAS="it -af -as_IN -be_BY -bg -br -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -de -dz -el -en -en_GB -en_ZA -eo -es -et -fa -fi -fr -ga -gl -gu_IN -he -hi_IN -hr -hu -ja -km -ko -ku -lt -mk -ml_IN -mr_IN -nb -ne -nl -nn -nr -ns -or_IN -pa_IN -pl -pt -ru -rw -sh_YU -sk -sl -sr_CS -ss -st -sv -sw_TZ -ta_IN -te_IN -tg -th -ti_ER -tn -tr -ts -uk -ur_IN -ve -vi -xh -zh_CN -zh_TW -zu" 142,508 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-wm/beryl-0.2.1  USE="kde -emerald -gnome*" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.54  USE="X cups -cjk -djvu -gtk* -jpeg2k" 20,585 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/inkscape-0.45.1  USE="spell -debug -dia -doc -gnome* -inkjar -lcms -mmx -postscript -wmf" 12,934 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] virtual/jdk-1.6.0  0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/smpeg-0.4.4-r9 [0.4.4-r8] USE="X opengl -debug -mmx (-gtk%*)" 312 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/gimp-2.4.0_rc1  USE="alsa dbus jpeg pdf png python svg tiff -aalib (-altivec) -curl -debug -doc -gnome* -gtkhtml -lcms -mmx -mng -smp -sse -wmf" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.4-r2  USE="X a52 aac alsa arts dts dvd esd ipv6 mad nls opengl oss samba sdl truetype vorbis win32codecs xv -aalib (-altivec) -debug -directfb -dxr3 -fbcon -flac -gnome* -gtk* -imagemagick -libcaca -mmap -mng -modplug -musepack -pulseaudio -speex -theora -v4l -vcd -vidix -wavpack -xcb -xinerama -xvmc" 6,856 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0.20070622-r1  USE="X a52 aac alsa arts dts dvd encode esd gif iconv ipv6 jpeg mad mp3 opengl oss png quicktime rar samba sdl truetype unicode vorbis win32codecs xanim xv -3dnow -3dnowext -aalib (-altivec) -amrnb -amrwb -bidi -bindist -bl -cddb -cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -dga -directfb -doc -dv -dvb -dvdnav -enca -fbcon -ftp -ggi -gtk* -ivtv -jack -joystick -libcaca -lirc -live -livecd -lzo -md5sum -mmx -mmxext -mp2 -musepack -nas -openal -pnm -radio -real -rtc -speex -srt -sse -sse2 -ssse3 -svga -tga -theora -tivo -v4l -v4l2 -vidix -x264 -xinerama -xvid -xvmc -zoran" VIDEO_CARDS="-mga -s3virge -tdfx -vesa" 7,445 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.1-r1  USE="encode -debug -gnome* -pccts" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/transcode-1.0.3  USE="X a52 dvdread iconv jpeg mp3 mpeg ogg quicktime sdl truetype vorbis xml -3dnow (-altivec) -dv -extrafilters -fame -gtk* -imagemagick -lzo -mjpeg -mmx -network -sse -sse2 -theora -v4l2 -xvid" 1,946 kB

```

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Comunque ho l'impressione che tu abbia installato qualche pacchetto che tra le sue dipendenze opzionali ha parte di GNOME, e te lo sei tirato dentro innavertitamente 
> 
> Controlla tra quelli che hanno "gnome" tra le USE disponibili se ce l'hanno abilitata (tramite emerge -pv nomepacchetto).

 

Adesso che ho tolto le 2 flag con ufed nessun pacchetto avrà abilitato quelle flag

----------

## Scen

Bene, vedo che ci sono diversi pacchetti con -gnome* trale USE: per fare le cose fatte bene ricompila tutto world con l'opzione --newuse, poi lancia

```

emerge --depclean -pv

```

in teoria dovrebbe proporti una bella sfilza di pacchetti, molto probabilmente saranno tutti quelli relativi a gnome che all'inizio hai citato come "inutili". Se sei sicuro, togli il -pv e rilancia il comando.

Poi per sicurezza lancia

```

revdep-rebuild

```

e dovresti essere apposto.

----------

## 102376

e nuovamente un 

```
emerge -uDn world
```

  , ogni tanto 

```
revdep-rebuild 
```

fa casini

----------

## lavish

Spostato da Forum di discussione italiano a Forum italiano (Italian).

----------

## table

Perfetto, ora moltissimi pacchetti se ne sono andati   :Razz:  .

Grazie x le vostre dritte   :Very Happy: 

----------

## masterbrian

Ciao,

se hai risolto metti il flag risolto nel titolo del tuo 3d

----------

## table

 *masterbrian wrote:*   

> Ciao,
> 
> se hai risolto metti il flag risolto nel titolo del tuo 3d

 

Ops che sbadato, fatto   :Very Happy: 

----------

